# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Λεξικό Ψυχολογίας: Νέα ενότητα στο E-Psychology.gr

## Aeon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα προς ενημέρωση των μελών του φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, για τη δημιουργία μιας νέας ενότητας στο Portal μας.

Στο E-Psychology, από την αρχή της δημιουργίας του Portal, (2003), έχουν δημοσιευθεί χιλιάδες άρθρα ψυχολογίας από ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας. Στην πράξη όμως, διαπιστώσαμε ένα έλλειμα και αυτό έχει να κάνει με μια σαφή και οργανωμένη ταξινόμηση άρθρων που αφορούν πολύ βασικές ψυχολογικές έννοιες.


Έτσι λοιπόν, προχωρήσαμε στη δημιουργία ενός λεξικού ψυχολογίας προκειμένου να παρέχουμε στους αναγνώστες μας μια γρήγορη και περιεκτική ενημέρωση για όλες τις βασικές ψυχολογικές έννοιες. Η ταξινόμηση των λημμάτων στο λεξικό, έχει γίνει -όπως είναι αυτονόητο- με αλφαβητική σειρά. Οι έννοιες που έχουμε συμπεριλάβει αφορούν ψυχολογικές διαταραχές (με ορισμούς, αιτιολογία, διαγνωστικά κριτήρια, θεραπεία), κλάδους ψυχολογίας, σημαντικά πειράματα ψυχολογίας, βιογραφίες διάσημων ψυχολόγων κτλ.


Ήδη έχουμε αναρτήσει στο λεξικό περίπου 200 άρθρα ενώ τις αμέσως επόμενες εβδομάδες, θα αναρτήσουμε άλλα 200 άρθρα! Σταδιακά, θέλουμε το λεξικό αυτό να συμπεριλάβει τουλάχιστον 1.000 λήμματα που έχουμε ήδη ξεχωρίσει και επεξεργαζόμαστε.


Καλή περιήγηση!

*Σελίδα Λεξικού Ψυχολογίας*

----------

